# Custom Subwoofer Box for MK4



## volks25 (Dec 14, 2001)

Anyone have plans, hyperlinks, pictures or ideas on creating a "false floor" sub box for a MK4 golf?
Thanks!


----------



## Jetta Go Boom (Dec 15, 2002)

*Re: Custom Subwoofer Box for MK4 (volks25)*

I did one in my jetta my page may help 
http://www.sounddomain.com/member_p...brand_query=model=Jetta&tree=Volkswagen Jetta


----------



## GoosNit (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: Custom Subwoofer Box for MK4 (Jetta Go Boom)*

JettaGoBoom: Me likey your work!!








Can you recommend any stores/links to learn more about getting started w/glass? also if really good or bad luck w/brands etc...
I will search on this but wanted still to say nice job on the Jetta system. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubber337 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: Custom Subwoofer Box for MK4 (Jetta Go Boom)*

Sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volks25 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Custom Subwoofer Box for MK4 (dubber337)*

Pretty cool! Now lets see some golfs!


----------



## dubber337 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: Custom Subwoofer Box for MK4 (volks25)*

Here's feeshta's 337...








Pretty basic, but hey you asked for false floors in Golfs/GTIs...


----------



## Longboarder (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: Custom Subwoofer Box for MK4 (dubber337)*

nice amp


----------



## volks25 (Dec 14, 2001)

Keep the pics coming !


----------



## Jetta Go Boom (Dec 15, 2002)

*Re: Custom Subwoofer Box for MK4 (GoosNit)*

http://www.shopmaninc.com/ good place to buy fiberglass stuff
http://pubweb.acns.nwu.edu/~penielse/caraudio/fiberglass.html if you need help with kicks
Those ae the only 2 sights i know off hand..but they help, the best way to learn to work with glass is experience just dont get it in your hair


----------



## volks25 (Dec 14, 2001)

Let's see more!


----------



## dubber337 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: Custom Subwoofer Box for MK4 (volks25)*

free bump for ya! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wyseguy (Oct 14, 1999)

*Re: Custom Subwoofer Box for MK4 (dubber337)*

















































And the finished product









One more thing. The fiberglass portion was molded in the factory spare tire. The spare tire sits under all of this







PERFECT. The box leaves .6 CU FT after an Audiobahn Alum12Q is installed in the box. The whole setup is for sale FOR CHEAP because shipping is a lot. If anyone want to pick it up in Traverse City MI. Come get it, or I'm chopping it up and throwing it away.
Audiobahn Alum12Q is available too. The cover panel for this has a 3" flap for clearancing the brackets for my alpha 1 motorsports rear STB. I thought I was ingenious when I thought this install up







I have a week worth of work in it, and about 60$. So make me an offer. REAL CHEAP


----------



## veedubBiker (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Custom Subwoofer Box for MK4 (GoosNit)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Can you recommend any stores/links to learn more about getting started w/glass? [HR][/HR]​the best way to get good results w/ glass is practice and taking your time. One thing that helps, is if you have flat parts, use as much wood as possible. Then, sand, sand, sand unless you're covering w/ carpet. I personally really like the smooth finish a well-made glass box or panel has. Lots of practice and patience. I get all my materials at the boat store near my house, they sell fiberglass cloth by the yard, cheap for boat repair.


----------



## LostInSC (Nov 2, 2000)

*Re: Custom Subwoofer Box for MK4 (volks25)*


----------



## volks25 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Custom Subwoofer Box for MK4 (LostInSC)*

Woah, that's fabulous!! Let us know more details on your work LostInSc


----------



## LostInSC (Nov 2, 2000)

*Re: Custom Subwoofer Box for MK4 (volks25)*

Here are some more pics of the install in various stages. I had an email that explained all the steps that a bunch of folks on here have, but can't seem to find it, hopefully one of them will chime in here and can forward it to you. If you have any other questions shoot me an IM.


----------



## volks25 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Custom Subwoofer Box for MK4 (LostInSC)*

nice work!
Would you mind explaining what the two spades "holes" are for?
Thanks!


----------



## LostInSC (Nov 2, 2000)

*Re: Custom Subwoofer Box for MK4 (volks25)*

Originally they were going to be for plexi, until I found out how expensive 1" thick plexi/lucite was(~$70 ea)...now they're carpeted over and provide some extra heat dissapation. I may go back in one day and put the plexi in, but right now I just have other priorities.


----------

